#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Lichtopbrengst Led-lampen

## Erik steeman

De laatste jaren komt Led-verlichting steeds verder opzetten. Wat ik telkens tegenkom is dat ik niet weet hoeveel lichtopbrengst led-lampen hebben, in vergelijking met de bekende watt-aanduidingen. Hoeveel licht geeft b.v een led-par 56. Betstaat er een tabel voor, of een rekenformule?

----------


## renebiemans

Zodra je alle kleuren aanzet zou hij evenveel licht moeten geven als een normale par 56. Goedekope ledparren hebben jammer genoeg niet echt een super mooie bundel.

----------


## laserguy

En helaas zit er ook een groot verschil in lichtopbrengst tussen verschillende merken/fabrikanten. Voor de rest is het zo dat als je in de lamp kijkt je het idee krijgt dat hij evenveel licht geeft als de PAR56 maar als je er iets mee uitlicht wint de gloeidraadversie meestal toch nog (afhankelijk van fabrikant!).

----------


## RenéE

En natuurlijk ook zeer afhankelijk van de kleur waarmee je iets uitlicht.

----------


## sfvb

ik denk / vind dat als je normaal een par 56 gebruikt je met een par 64 led zeker goed resultaat zult hebben

----------


## stekelvarke

Over welke LED parren hebben we het dan? Aangezien bv een Thomas Pixelpar helemaal niet te vergelijken is met een Showtec LED par.
  Bij de Showtec LED parren verwacht ik weinig verschil in lichtopbrengst tussen de 56 en 64 aangezien ze beide evenveel LED’s hebben.

----------


## chippie

Wij hebben van die laatste 24 x 1W LED WHITE 575 ze kosten wat maar echt veel licht geven......denk dat we nog wat moeten wachten. Als ze 24 x 7W erin steken zal het wel lukken. Je kunt ze gebruiken voor heel kleine feestjes.   :Cool:

----------


## Radar

Net als met gloeilampen is de ene led-par de ander niet dus je bent gouw appels met peren aan het vergelijken.
Wil je op de hoogte gehouden worden van de laatste ontwikkelingen omtrent bijvoorbeeld halffabrikaten en ontwikkelingen op het led gebied dan is een gratis abo op de elektuur nieuws brief zeker een aanraden.
Bijna wekelijks staat dar wel een vermelding in omtrent led's.
Elektuur - tijdschrift voor elektronica en computertechniek > HOME

En het abo is te verkrijgen op:
Aanmelden e-nieuwsbrief

----------


## Erik steeman

In de start van deze topic bedoelde ik het verhaal van de Par 54 alleen als voorbeeld. 
Mijn hoofdvraag is, of er een formule of tabel bestaat, zodat je de lichtopbrengst van Led-lampen kan vergelijken met de bekende Watt-aanduiding op lampen. 
Bijvoorbeeld, wat voor Led-lamp heb ik nodig om een 500 Watt opbrengst te krijgen bij het uitlichten van een podium.

----------


## Highfield

dat is dus niet te zeggen aangezien de ene led de andere niet is, de voorschakeling zal ook wel een en ander verbruiken wat ook voor ieder armatuur anders is, en ook de kleuren die met zo'n par kan krijgen verschillen per merk/type.

kortom, ga naar een goede zaak waar ze zowel gewone lampen als een selectie ledarmaturen verkopen en zet ze naast mekaar want zo'n tabel is er simpelweg niet.

----------


## moderator

Lichtopbrengst kan je meten, de schaal waarop je die lichtopbrengst meet heet Lux,

Op die manier kan je dus vergelijken wat de lichtopbrengst is, bijvoorbeeld op 1m op 4m en op 10m.
Een rekenkundige formule bestaat hier niet voor. Is simpelweg meten.

----------


## laserguy

Ja, maar als de ene spot een grotere hoek heeft dan een andere kun je toch wel een breder vlak uitlichten terwijl je dan overal in dat vlak minder licht hebt en dat geeft je Lux-meter niet aan.
Als je dan toch echt wil vergelijken: lampen naast elkaar op een zelfde afstand van eenzelfde vlak, lichtsterkte meten in het vlak en dan ook het oppervlak van de lichtvlek meten.

----------


## moderator

Dat is geen maar, dat is een "en"  :Wink:  '
Goeie toevoeging! thanx.

----------


## RenéE

En dan lijkt het me ook slim om deze meting gelijk op meerdere punten in het kleurenspectrum te doen, misschien wint een parretje het wel bij een heldere kleur maar niet bij een diep blauwe kleur bijvoorbeeld. (Correct me if I'm wrong.)

----------


## parikenaar

tot hiertoe is het mager geweest voor ledverlichting veel te duur en zeer weinig licht voor je geld het lijkt wel alsof de fabrikant je besparingen dubbel en dik opvreet door de hoge aankoopprijs van deze spaarlamp, tothiertoe zie ik geen enkelle besparing voor de gebruiker :Mad:  :EEK!:  :Frown:  :Confused:

----------


## hobbybobby

wij hebben een simpel test uitgevoerd om de lichtopbrengst uit te proberen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

aan onze zaaltrek hebben we naast een par 64 een aantal LED spots en panelen opgehangen (o.a. american DJ opti RGB en mega panel)

getest zijn wit, rood, groen en blauw licht

test 1
het hele zaakje omhoog getakeld en de belichte oppervlakte op de vloer gemeten.

test 2 
de lampen gericht op het uiterste punt van onze zaal (30 meter), en nogmaals gekeken naar de lichtopbrengst.

het resultaat was verbluffend, dit soort lampen zijn veel duurder in aanschaf, maar het energie verbruik is nihil (we kunnen ruim 10 lampen aan voor het verbruik van 1) en de lichtopbrengst was prima (meer als de klassieke par 64), daarnaast hoef je geen kleuren filters meer te gebruiken, een zonsondergang voor een toneelstuk of een hip disco gebeuren, met een beetje spelen kan het allemaal.

enige nadeel is dat LED wit is gevoelsmatig blauw, maar schuifje van de controler iets omlaag ( heb de stand niet bij de hand) en je hebt daglicht.



de ontwikkelingen gaan heel snel,
dus spring maar snel op de bus dan red je het wel

----------


## jurjen_barel

Leuk dat hobbyen, maar je zit nu appels met peren te vergelijken.
Welk doel heeft dat oppervlak meten? Geen lichtopbrengst, maar openingshoek!
Bovendien heeft een led-par geen wit, maar rood+groen+blauw en per kleur 1 golflengte. En dat tegenover een halogeenPAR die iedere golflengte uitzend.

Dus nogmaals: wat wil je ècht meten? Gevoelsmatige verhouding in lichtopbrengst lijkt me, zo te lezen.

----------


## hobbybobby

> Welk doel heeft dat oppervlak meten? Geen lichtopbrengst, maar openingshoek!
> Bovendien heeft een led-par geen wit, maar rood+groen+blauw en per kleur 1 golflengte. En dat tegenover een halogeenPAR die iedere golflengte uitzend.
> 
> Dus nogmaals: wat wil je ècht meten? Gevoelsmatige verhouding in lichtopbrengst lijkt me, zo te lezen.



middels die "openingshoek" hebben we uit kunnen rekenen hoeveel lampen er _minimaal_ nodig waren om het podium te belichten.
test 2 gaf voor ons ruim voldoende aan wat de hoeveelheid licht op afstand was

er werd gevraagd naar rekentabellen, die er niet zijn, luxmeter heeft ook niet iedereen bij zich en is de ene LED inderdaad de andere niet, dus moesten we even hobbyen om toch tot een redelijk vergelijk te komen. 

Voor ons was deze test voldoende om met LED's aan de slag te gaan.
Met 4 panelen kunnen we een podium volledig uitlichten wat we eerst met 14 lampen moesten belichten. 
Neem daarbij dat we een simpelere voeding en aansturing hebben, geen extra lampen (lees filters) nodig hebben voor een beetje kleur en er geen dimmerpacs meer bij hoeven, (huh levensduur 100.000 uur, bijna vergeten)

Daarnaast hebben de panelen allerlei speciale effecten ingebouwd zitten (strobo/disco etc) en gebruiken we nu LED spots voor accenten.



de ontwikkelingen gaan heel snel,
dus spring maar snel op de bus dan red je het wel

----------


## kokkie

> middels die "openingshoek" hebben we uit kunnen rekenen hoeveel lampen er _minimaal_ nodig waren om het podium te belichten.
> test 2 gaf voor ons ruim voldoende aan wat de hoeveelheid licht op afstand was
> 
> er werd gevraagd naar rekentabellen, die er niet zijn, luxmeter heeft ook niet iedereen bij zich en is de ene LED inderdaad de andere niet, dus moesten we even hobbyen om toch tot een redelijk vergelijk te komen. 
> 
> Voor ons was deze test voldoende om met LED's aan de slag te gaan.
> Met 4 panelen kunnen we een podium volledig uitlichten wat we eerst met 14 lampen moesten belichten. 
> Neem daarbij dat we een simpelere voeding en aansturing hebben, geen extra lampen (lees filters) nodig hebben voor een beetje kleur en er geen dimmerpacs meer bij hoeven, (huh levensduur 100.000 uur, bijna vergeten)
> 
> ...



Panelen klinkt als flood.

Kan je ook vertellen wat voor armaturen je nu gebruikt en welke 14 armaturen je vroeger gebruikte?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Sorry voor een kleine afdwaling, maar waar ik enorm nieuwsgierig naar ben:
Ben ik de enige die hoofdpijn krijgt van LED-licht (met name blauw)?  :Confused:

----------


## hobbybobby

vlgs mij gaan we nu een beetje of topic, (was hoe te bereken / vergelijken) dus als de mods dit verplaatsen zie ik het wel

m.b.t. kokkie

ik vind floods veel te beperkt klinken, dit soort LED panelen hebben veel meer mogelijkheden, die wij overigens nog niet allemaal uitgewerkt hebben.
Maar als je het grof bekijkt ja.

onze hoofdverlichting bestond uit parren 64.

voor de meeste optredens werkt dit voor ONS prima, toneel gaan we komend weekend verder uitwerken, door de carnaval ligt bij ons alles plat.

de spots die we nu gebruiken zijn american DJ opti RGB de panelen zijn de american DJ mega panel (ahum geloof ik)

m.b.t. jurjen_barel,
ja "wit" LED licht is gevoelsmatig blauw (HEX :FF FF FF of Dec: 255 255 255)
door blauw te veminderen ga je naar daglicht toe (hex FF FF E6 / dec. 255 255 230 ) (gebruiken we op dit moment, maar dat kan nog veranderen)

als je hiermee wilt spelen, zie onderstaande link voor het mengen van LED kleuren via je controler 

Kleuren mengpaneel


ps mocht iemand een vergelijkingstabel weten om van bijv lee filters naar hex of dec kleuren te gaan dan hoor ik dat graag !!


de ontwikkelingen gaan heel snel,
dus spring maar snel op de bus dan red je het wel

----------


## jurjen_barel

> m.b.t. jurjen_barel,
> ja "wit" LED licht is gevoelsmatig blauw (HEX :FF FF FF of Dec: 255 255 255)
> door blauw te veminderen ga je naar daglicht toe (hex FF FF E6 / dec. 255 255 230 ) (gebruiken we op dit moment, maar dat kan nog veranderen)
> 
> als je hiermee wilt spelen, zie onderstaande link voor het mengen van LED kleuren via je controler 
> 
> Kleuren mengpaneel



Heel schattig programmaatje, maar is allemaal veel te theoretisch geneuzel. Verder weet ik op zich ook wel dat alles 100% iets te blauw is, maar bij LED heb ik sowieso geen "gevoel". Zelfs bij de correctie met iets minder blauw en het zo dicht mogelijk benaderen van "wit", vind ik het nog verre van echt wit. En dat met verschillende armaturen: parren, pixeltracks, droplets, tubes, panels.... En allemaal even veel hoofdpijnverwekkend!

Overigens vind ik het niet heel gek dat er geen conversietabel is om van LEE naar LED te gaan. Sowieso is niet ieder LED-armatuur gelijk, dus ook niet hetzelfde licht)... (Alhoewel... OEM... zelfde chinese loopband) Daarnaast krijg je toch niet dezelfde effecten met 3 golflengten als met een compleet spectrum, dus waarom proberen die ene kleur na te bootsen als het toch niet die leuke reflectieve eigenschappen heeft op het projectiemateriaal (ik noem even theaterkostuums als ultiem voorbeeld, maar in de discotheek heb je daar minder last van, wat niet weg neemt dat je dan maar niet alles in LED uit moet voeren).

----------


## hobbybobby

Tja theoretisch geneuzel of niet, er is LED en er zijn redenen om hiermee aan de gang te gaan.

Een van de redenen voor ons om hiermee aan de gang te gaan was een gevalletje waterschade, waardoor allerlei spullen verzopen waren van dimmers tot mics, dus er moest veel nieuw komen.
Een andere reden is dat de energie prijzen de pan uit vliegen en wij ook naar de toekomst toe willen proberen e.e.a. betaalbaar te houden.
Ga je puur financieel over lange termijn kijken ben je met LED goedkoper uit. (probeer eens 20 lampen á 1130watt te laten branden  :Smile: )

Daar er nog weinig ervaring is (in ieder geval bij ons met LED) zijn wij bezig met van alles uit te proberen. 
Misschien heb je gelijk qua eigenschappen, maar zeg nu zelf, theater licht is ook begonnen bij olielampjes, ik kan me voorstellen dat dit soort discussies destijds ook gevoerd werden omtrend de eerste electrische lampen. Wij zien in ieder geval kansen voor LED en hebben nu de mogelijkheid om er in te investeren, zowel qua geld als qua tijd. 
Het juiste gevoel is een kwestie van zoeken en mogelijk wennen, maar als je wilt hou ik jullie op de hoogte van onze ervaringen.

----------


## Lichtstralen

heb redelijk recent, na jaren spelen met andermans materiaal, eigen licht aangeschaft, waaronder 6 Ledpar56 van Varytec.
Opstelling van een lichtbrug en Showmaster24 in mijn bureel gaf mooie resultaten, vlotte regeling, weinig verbruik en veel licht. Heb het evenwel nog niet ervaren in een zaal(tje), maar 1 par op wit ingesteld, gaf toch duidelijk meer licht dan een halogeenstralertje van 150W, maar idd ietsje blauwig. Maar ze verkopen (voor tekenzalen) toch wel net blauwe lampen om witter licht te krijgen!!!!! En wat doen ze bij de witte was om hem witter te krijgen? Juist. En welke kleur hebbben de auto-xenonlampen?

Ik kocht ze voor zo'n 60 Eur 't stuk (BTW in) en voor dat geld heb je aardig wat in huis, ook qua ingebouwde spielerei in allerlei modes.
Ik denk toch echt dat Leds zwaar terrein aan 't winnen zijn. Ik ben pro en mijn electriciteitsmeter ook! Daarbij weegt het bijna niets, wordt niet heet en heeft geen vervelende ventilator(en), eindeloze geluidloze kleurmenging.

----------


## Jeroen

Om even terug te komen op LED parren vs conventionele parren 64

Wanneer je een 500w MF pakt en daar Lee 106 voor schuift heb je een licht doorlaatbaarheid van 9.32% dus je stookt 90.68% op. 

Een LED PAR in het wil zal niet echt snel een 500 watt PAR kunnen vervangen, maar op een willekeurige kleur zal een LED PAR het vrij makkelijk kunnen bijbenen.

Je hoeft dus geen ingewikkelde formules er op na te houden. Een beetje gezond verstand kan best bedenken dat een LED PAR van 50 Watt volgeprikt met 5 en 10mm LED's een 500 Watt PAR nooit bij kan houden.

Als ik dan even de PixelPar van PixelRange erbij mag halen,... deze bevat 30 x Luxeon K2 LED's per kleur (90 in totaal) uit een test tussen een 500w PAR MF en een 1KW MF PAR blijkt dat de PixelPar goed kan functioneren tussen zowel PAR 64 500w, mac 250/300 als de 600/700 en alle varianten van andere merken.

Ik kan hier geen exacte specs posten, mensen die echt interesse hebben in de techniek, specs of wat dan ook mogen altijd even contact met me opnemen.

Dat kleurenmengprogje zal overigens nooit voor LED werken. Een LED heeft een bepaalde kleur en heeft net zoals een conventionele lamp NIET de eigenschap om een andere kleur weer te geven als hij gedimd wordt.

De LED PAR moet je niet zozeer zien als besparing of als vervanger maar eerder als een nieuw soort product. Het effect is heel anders.

Even voor de mod,... dit is geen commercieel bericht, maar puur een constatering en een ervaring van mijn kant  :Big Grin:

----------


## jeroenw

Hoi jeroen

t klopt niet helemaal wat je zegt, een 500W lamp geeft (pak een beet) 10% aan licht en de rest aan warmte, als je hiervoor ook nog eens een filte schuift heb je dus helemaal weinig over...

Het rendement van een led is aanzienlijk veel hoger.
Ik ben nu voor t werk bezig met led verlichting voor bij highspeed camera's
Als ik alles netjes heb bepaald en uitgerekend zal ik een lijstje opzetten hoe je de boek kunt berkenen (blijft een beetje ongeveer)
En dan kunnen mensen het zelf uitrekenen.
Maar het is wel verwarrend hoe alles gespect is (Watt-Candela-Lux) maar dat zet ik er dan wel bij

----------


## hobbybobby

ff een korte reactie op het kleuren programmatje, dit is bedoeld om te spelen, niet om je precieze kleuren mee te bepalen.

Ik probeer na dit weekend nog terug te komen op het werken met LED t.b.v. toneel.
het leuke van werken met LED is dat er hele nieuwe mogelijkheden komen, het is veel uitproberen waardoor spelers en regiseur weer op andere ideeën uitkomen, op de kleuren krijgen we geen kommentaar, behalve dat ze de variaties die mogelijk zijn ( ga maar eens spelen met dat kleurenprogrammatje) geweldig vinden.
De lichtopbrengst zal voor de grotere theaters nog niet voldoende zijn, maar voldoet voor ons prima

----------


## Jeroen

@Naamgenoot
Je hebt gelijk, ik was vergeten te vermelden dat die PAR van zichzelf ook al slechts 10% licht geeft, ongeveer.

Ben wel erg benieuwd wat en hoe je bevindingen zijn met welke producten.

LED tegenover conventioneel is sowieso al een lastig vergelijk. Maar ik ben erg benieuwd!

@Hobbybobbu
Leuk progje hoor, maar dacht ik meld even dat het voor LED niet veel kan betekenen.

Voor toneel heeft het heel veel voordelen, maar ook nadelen. Er is een LED workshop geweest in Den Bosch. Wij hebben daar een paar kisten met LED aan geleverd en ik moet zeggen dat het resultaat mij positief stemde.

Lichtopbrengst komt eraan, alleen de prijzen zijn dan ook niet al te flauw.

----------


## DMiXed

Even tussendoor,
bij LEDparren, heb je niet een lens voor je lichtbron zitten, zoals 
bij de "retro par", als ik dat even zo mag noemen... Je hebt dus altijd
dezelfde uitvalshoek. Zijn daar speciale lenzen voor of is het een
bundel voor altijd en daar moet je het mee doen, want dan kun je ze toch niet met de gewone par vergelijken omdat deze ook 4 verschillende lenzen hebben, waarmee de uitvalshoek meteen veranderd 
(ik weet niet of dat invloed heeft op de lichtopbrengst, denk van wel :Confused: )

verder denk ik ook dat je een ledpar gewoon beter niet kan gebruiken 
voor een mooie witte lichtstraal. In theorie klinkt het allemaal heel erg
leuk en wel, maar in praktijk en met die drie kleurtjes, zoals al eerder gezegd, krijg je toch niet dat witte wit, i.p.v. dat blauwe wit.

Mijn conclusie:
wil je kleurtjes:kom gerust met je LEDparretje, maar voor mooi wit licht 
neem je toch maar een ouderwetse stroomvretende parlamp!

Jeroen van Geffen.

----------


## laserguy

Hangt ervan af. Voor sommige dingen wil je echt wel krijtwit licht. Mooi is ook al relatief.
Je moet gewoon alles gebruiken waarvoor het dient. Hou je van heel warm dan ga je voor PAR klassiek, mag het iets kouder dan kun je eventueel voor een Studiobeam gaan met ontladingslamp, en mag het heel koud maar toch heel veel licht dan ga je nog steeds voor een studiobeam met een ontladingslamp met zeer hoge kleurtemperatuur. Wil je koud en minder licht dan komt de LED kijken.

----------


## sis

IK heb nu 6 Led parren 64 van JB systems.
Moet zeggen dat de klanten tevreden zijn, lichtopbrengst mag je vergelijken met een 300 watt lamp .
Ondertussen worden de mensen led-bewust, ook in huiselijke sfeer.
Als er op een feest zo'n parretjes gebruikt worden geeft dit indruk .
Althans dit is mijn ervaring.
sis

----------

